# Florida squatter on probation gets 6 years prison for marijuana consumption



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 3, 2017)

Jerry Daniels was 16 years old, and squatting in a Florida meth house with his mother when Detective David White was shot by another squatter during a raid. The shooter was killed by another officer, but Jerry Daniels went to prison for 4 years for being in that house. Daniels sentence was the lightest: 3 other squatters arrested during the raid, including Daniel's mother received 30 years to life

http://www.odmp.org/officer/21187-detective-david-adam-white



Now Daniels must serve 6 more years for consumption of marijuana, his second probation violation.

http://www.news4jax.com/news/florid...eath-gets-probation-revoked-6-years-in-prison


Authorities charged four people with murder in slaying of David White, though none of those arrested pulled the trigger.
A state law holds someone responsible for the death of another while involved in a felony, even if they didn't directly cause the death. The shooter's girlfriend claimed he had announced he would kill cops before going to prison, and I assume this was used against them all.

http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/...lony-murder-fatal-shooting-clay-county-deputy


Seems to me a cop died and they can't charge the shooter, they want blood, so they take out their revenge on homeless people who were occupying this meth house.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 3, 2017)

Reading just this post, that's pretty much what I was thinking too, but then I saw the clip of his ex wife in court pleading to the courts to give him a max sentence for violating twice. I mean.. I smoke herb and I definitely do not believe anyone should be in a cage for puffin herb. It's his body and it harms nobody. Sentencing him for that alone is a crime against his own sovereignty of ones body I feel we all deserve imo. I don't know the ins and outs of his life, or how he treated that woman. I don't know if she's the type to pull some lousy shit just because she's bitter. It could be anything, but on the surface it did have me wondering what would make that woman testify against him in such a way. Maybe he's not such a stand-up fellow, or maybe he got a really bad roll of the dice at a young age and shit hasn't gone right ever since. I'm wondering why he pleaded guilty to manslaughter in the first place. Did they pressure him and he was too young to really understand he should have fought that, or was he partially guilty. Raw deal all around, I feel like you might be right but I can't help but question why his ex wife is coming at him so hard. Maybe that police department is dirty as fuck and they offered her some sort of sweet deal, there's so many variables I can't really determine from the article.


----------



## briancray (Jun 3, 2017)

16 or not you're squatting in a meth house where a police officer was killed...you're going to do time. The other people are serving life or 30+ years. Though I don't think herb is a big deal, if you're on probation already, use some common sense. The sentence got extended because they wanted to give him more years but he was a minor when the raid happened and an officer was killed. So because he violated probation they just used it to give him more time for the other crime. Just my opinion, don't think it has anything to do with being homeless.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 3, 2017)

briancray said:


> 16 or not you're squatting in a meth house where a police officer was killed...you're going to do time. The other people are serving life or 30+ years. Though I don't think herb is a big deal, if you're on probation already, use some common sense. The sentence got extended because they wanted to give him more years but he was a minor when the raid happened and an officer was killed. So because he violated probation they just used it to give him more time for the other crime. Just my opinion, don't think it has anything to do with being homeless.



Youre right except for the part about it not having to do with being homeless. He was convicted for squatting in a house as a 16 year old with a bad home life who may not have had anywhere else to go. Privileged youth dont have to get into those situations.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's my take on this(from being homeless and on probation for a few years).After reading both stories,one of the things that sticks out is this is his second violation of his terms of probation.The terms of my probation where very carefully stated at the time and often repeated.I was tested weekly then monthly then randomly..While he may have been caught up in a bad situation,he also would have had a clear explanation of the terms of his probation.Also Im failing to see where he is still homeless.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 3, 2017)

Art101 said:


> The terms of my probation where very carefully stated at the time and often repeated.I was tested weekly then monthly then randomly..While he may have been caught up in a bad situation,he also would have had a clear explanation of the terms of his probation.Also Im failing to see where he is still homeless.



Who cares how clear the terms were? Is it ok for people to be getting the death penalty for drugs in Singapore?. He was a seemingly nonviolent offender who got his life fucking handed to him early on. Your comment about him "still being homeless" is confusing and misleading..



@ Eng JR Lupo RV323
I agree the behavior of the he wife strikes me as sadistic. She claims she really hoped he could turn his left fe around which is clearly a lie based on her throwing him under the bus for smoking pot as if it relates to the other person who shot at her husband..


----------



## Art101 (Jun 3, 2017)

He is going to prison for probation violations.To throw another countries drug policy into this is actually rather pointless.As for my "confusing and misleading" comment.No where in the story of the sentencing for the probation violations did it say he was still homeless.


----------



## briancray (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes, I agree. I agree that the homeless are discriminated against countlessly across the country. After all, I have been on and off homeless for 4 years now. However, squatting in a meth lab where a cop was killed, and then getting probation violations = prison time. Privilege or not, the choices you make in your life have nothing to do with your upbringing, they are YOUR choices. It was his choice to violate probation. Many people will go in the can for a while rather than get on probation because of this exact scenario of a six year sentence over weed. Yes, it's stupid. I'm just stating how it is...

It's also illegal to chew gum in Singapore, or spit on the street. I don't see what Singapore has to do with choosing to violate your probation and expecting not to suffer consequences. Judging from the article it seems he also has a kid and even his wife/ex-wife, whatever she is, testified for a maximum sentence...who the fuck does that? I hate reading articles like this because they leave out too much information to speculation. I feel bad for the dude but honestly being wrapped up in meth, a cop dying and violating probation could have been much worse than 10 years. With that said I respect your stance and have nothing further to write.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 3, 2017)

You got to remember this is Florida too, much worse penalties for crimes than elsewhere. Like Texas and Arkansas and other places down south you can get a massive sentence for something that would carry probation elsewhere.

These sentences are whack, 30 to life for being somewhere a cop was killed. That's insane. I imagine what happened is the prosecution presented the case in a way that showed the occupants of the home were aware of the fact the guy was going to shoot the cop, didn't prevent it (how you would I do not know), and then because of this, became accessories to the murder, which in this instance, are vilified just as much as the shooter. They also very well may have gone along with the shooter when they saw the police were rolling up on the house, possibly encouraging him, also making it premeditated and just as guilty in the eyes of the law as the shooter.

Either way the justice system is flawed. But we also don't have the full story and never will. Sad. 

Also I personally believe there is a big difference between a "crack" house and a squat, though sometimes they maybe the same, often times they are very different kinds of places.

Poor police work if you ask me, they wanted to make an arrest, and didn't follow procedure. Which in most places when a meth lab is suspected, regular units are called off, and hazmat and SWAT teams are called in. You couldn't possibly blame the PoPo for being negligent though, hah...


----------



## marmar (Jun 3, 2017)

briancray said:


> Yes, I agree. I agree that the homeless are discriminated against countlessly across the country. After all, I have been on and off homeless for 4 years now. However, squatting in a meth lab where a cop was killed, and then getting probation violations = prison time. Privilege or not, the choices you make in your life have nothing to do with your upbringing, they are YOUR choices. It was his choice to violate probation. Many people will go in the can for a while rather than get on probation because of this exact scenario of a six year sentence over weed. Yes, it's stupid. I'm just stating how it is...
> 
> It's also illegal to chew gum in Singapore, or spit on the street. I don't see what Singapore has to do with choosing to violate your probation and expecting not to suffer consequences. Judging from the article it seems he also has a kid and even his wife/ex-wife, whatever she is, testified for a maximum sentence...who the fuck does that? I hate reading articles like this because they leave out too much information to speculation. I feel bad for the dude but honestly being wrapped up in meth, a cop dying and violating probation could have been much worse than 10 years. With that said I respect your stance and have nothing further to write.


Dude. What are you talking about. Choices when you are 16 And live with your mother!he lived where his mother lived. The kid doesn't deserve any more judgement then he already received from the system.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 3, 2017)

briancray said:


> Judging from the article it seems he also has a kid and even his wife/ex-wife, whatever she is, testified for a maximum sentence...who the fuck does that?



Pretty sure you misread that and it is referencing the police officers wife. Part of a program called "no parole for cop killers" where they basically wheel out the family of dead cops to keep people in prison involved in the killing of cops.


----------



## briancray (Jun 4, 2017)

marmar said:


> Dude. What are you talking about. Choices when you are 16 And live with your mother!he lived where his mother lived. The kid doesn't deserve any more judgement then he already received from the system.



First article is in 2012...second article is 2017...that is a five year separation. How is one still 16 five years later when they violate probation. What are you not understanding about probation violation? I already said I didn't agree with it. As for the wife statement I was drinking a little and misinterpreted that part, but how would her testimony matter then. Seems kinda fucked up the cops wife can make a testimony for a max sentence...wtf does she have to do with anything?


----------



## Wabbajack (Oct 26, 2021)

mezeehud said:


> I don't like that all this hype around cannabis and its use is exclusively negative.


How so? Do you support alcohol or cigarettes? Cannabis is basically better in most ways. There's also many positive ways it is used, like pain reduction and in social settings. I won't argue there's many negative uses, but that's the same for every other drug, even caffeine.


----------

